# [Alsa] No supported PnP or PCI card found.

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'ai compilé mon kernel avec le support du son (cf. .config ci-dessous) et j'ai du son !

Mais Alsaconf me donne :

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found.
```

Je ne peux pas utiliser Alsamixer pour régler le niveau du son.

----------

## aCOSwt

Normal   :Razz: 

1/ D'abord ton dmesg raconte ceci :

```

[    1.164588] ALSA device list:

[    1.164811]   No soundcards found.

```

2/ Ensuite : Comment veux-tu que l'on t'aide si tu ne communiques pas des données cohérentes :

Ton dmesg raconte ceci : 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 

Ton .config se rapporte à cela : 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Normal  
> 
> 1/ D'abord ton dmesg raconte ceci :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est la version la plus récente des deux : 2.6.37-gentoo-r4.

J'ai mis le fichier dmesg à jour.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> C'est la version la plus récente des deux : 2.6.37-gentoo-r4.
> 
> J'ai mis le fichier dmesg à jour.

 

 :Shocked:  Bon alors, en clair :

- Tu nous montres un dmesg d'un système tournant sous 2.6.36 et tu nous montres le .config d'un 2.6.37 !

Ceci ne nous dit donc pas les options en vigueur sur ton 2.6.36 !

Et ne nous dit pas non plus si ton problème apparait sur 2.6.36 ou / et 2.6.37 !  :Exclamation: 

Et comme, en matière de son, 2.6.37 change significativement par rapport à 2.6.36, dont, par exemple, et non des moindres, snd-aloop que tu as apparemment sélectionné dans ta config 2.6.37, ceci n'est pas sans importance.

Je note au passage que l'essentiel de tes drivers son sont sélectionnés en modules.

Fais-tu le nécessaire pour les charger à run time ? (modprobe et tutti quanti) ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   C'est la version la plus récente des deux : 2.6.37-gentoo-r4.
> 
> J'ai mis le fichier dmesg à jour. 
> 
>  Bon alors, en clair :
> ...

 

Je m'exprime mal ? Je suis en version 2.6.37 ! C'est simplement le fichier dmesg mis en ligne qui était une ancienne version...

----------

## aCOSwt

OK ! Ca va mieux maintenant.

Donc, tout tes drivers pour lesquels tu as pris le choix "modules" dans ta configuration du noyau, les charges-tu à run time ?

Si tu ne sais pas répondre à ma question alors je te conseille de reprendre ta configuration noyau et de sélectionner "en dur" (X et non M) les drivers son que tu as sélectionné.

(Je trouve pour ma part d'ailleurs fort peu d'intérêt pour les drivers son d'êtres buildés en modules)

----------

## Neuromancien

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> OK ! Ca va mieux maintenant.
> 
> Donc, tout tes drivers pour lesquels tu as pris le choix "modules" dans ta configuration du noyau, les charges-tu à run time ?
> 
> Si tu ne sais pas répondre à ma question alors je te conseille de reprendre ta configuration noyau et de sélectionner "en dur" (X et non M) les drivers son que tu as sélectionné.
> ...

 

Il semble que ça fonctionne mieux avec Alsaconf en module. C'est le cas chez moi...

A présent tout fonctionne correctement. J'ai simplement relancé Alsasound...

Merci de votre aide.

----------

